# 2 free Halloween music compilations out today!



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Graveyard Calling Horror Records released 2 halloween-themed compilations today, hopefully some of you might be interested  You can download them for free from www.graveyardcalling.co.uk

GYC006 Various Artists - A Haunted Journey

Take the tour of terror! Visit 14 spine-chilling locations; from the bone-lined walls of the catacombs, through the depths of the swamp and beyond!

14 spooky, ambient tracks, the perfect soundtrack for the haunt! 

GYC007 Various Artists - Pumpkin Guts

18 tracks of monster-bass, bone-chilling beats and frightening frequencies!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, downloaded & listened to them - loving Pumpkin Guts mixes !!


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad you like it, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought Pumpkin Guts was OK, and I thought A Haunted Journey was OUTSTANDING. Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for checking them out! Glad you liked A Haunted Journey, thought it'd go down well on this forum


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome! Couldn't help sharing this amazing collection with my community! Thank you for the free Halloween ambiance! Highly recommended! 

http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/album/a-haunted-journey

http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/album/pumpkin-guts


----------



## ghoulshow (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome man! thanks for this.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is very good stuff here and high quality recordings. Will be getting more from you. Thank you for the share. Glad to have discovered you.


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone here that makes their own horror/halloween music, send me an email if you're interested in getting involved in the compilations we put out  [email protected]

Also got some new cassettes out, this time a couple of John Carpenter/80s synth soundtrack inspired releases! Also 10% off until Sunday night with the code: spooky10 

“Influenced by the minimalist tones of John Carpenter’s early soundtracks and the nightmarish multi-layered compositions of Goblin, Werewolves’ first album, The Rising, paints an audioscape that dares the listener to mentally design creepy narratives of his/her own. This is the music that you will write your film to.”
-Gabriele Zuccarini, ZombieHamster.com

"From the opening track Welcome to horror-mood! Défago grab hold of the listener and refuse to let that grip go; a pulsing yet simple bassline that feels perfectly at home in Escape From New York welcomes the listener before an haunting vocal encased within the beat subtlety captures the imagination starting proceedings nicely."
-Mark Pidgeon, Ukhorrorscene.com

http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/merch


----------

